# Waters up!!



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Went to Nelson this morning and I couldn't believe my eyes the waters is up to or close to normal capacity.Oh, and the fishings good too.

PRACTICE CATCH AND RELEASE!!


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I noticed the water was up also. I can't wait till it gets all the way up. The fishing there has already been good, with the water up it can only get better.


----------

